# A big thank you!



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

This is a shout out and a big thank you to Tim Gauge at Spartan Tools. One of my employees lost the remote to my jetter today and most times is not the end of the world. We are as...... deep in work and i had a major jet and picote job to do for a customer at a manufacturing plant in which there holding a production shift off till we were done. The plumber im working for is stressed enough as this needs to go perfect. Tim was able to get is another remote on the way and remotely program it so we could work safely in the plant. I know some people dont like Spartan, but Tim thank You! You have a customer for life!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Can't beat spot on service.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Good stuff right there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I think he's just trying to butter up his rep so he can deal at the wett show. Haha


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

plungerboy said:


> I think he's just trying to butter up his rep so he can deal at the wett show. Haha


Haha! Im trying! Bo, Tim saved my but today and kept another one employed. Once you work with a remote its hard go go back.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Got to have a remote. I can't imagine not having one.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You guys ever consider having a foot pedal as a back up?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Back up for what? The remote?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Im a candy ass Ben. It took me 2 years to learn how to run the remote, now you want me to change to something simple? Haha. Your right, that would be a good idea. I often thought about that.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

My remote backup so far is extra batteries.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Now that my remote works properly I can't imagine not having it. 
Makes life so much easier. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Now that my remote works properly I can't imagine not having it.
> Makes life so much easier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No issues whatsoever with my Mongoose remote.:brows:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> No issues whatsoever with my Mongoose remote.:brows:



No issues with my US Jetting remote either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

My remote is so important that since it broke about 1 month ago I have never watch such junk on TV but getting up and changing the channels is a pain.

This is 100% true. Sad but true.

The jetter remote is also broke but the jetter isn't in my van. If it was I would have a backup foot peddle and the remote would be working. Since I rarely use the jetter it doesn't affect me much. But after using a foot peddle, remote and a second guy turning the water on and off. The remote is way way better.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Back up for what? The remote?


Yeah....what if the batteries go dead or just something happens and you discover it once you reach the job site?


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

My harben works with a remote and without but I like the remote better. No problems at all with the harben jet system other than one of my guys lost one. That was $900 bucks to replace ouch!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Must be nice to be a paid endorser for Spartan! :whistling2: 





Just kidding!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I've been watching tv since 5am, my remote is working.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm glad someone has a good Spartan rep. I gave up on them several years ago. Wouldn't return calls, etc. Their lack of service to me was a factor in not buying a Jetter from them.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Must be nice to be a paid endorser for Spartan! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! Im the poster child!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

> Originally Posted by gear junkie....what if the batteries go dead or just something happens and you discover it once you reach the job site?



Already posted:




dhal22 said:


> My remote backup so far is extra batteries.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Toli said:


> I'm glad someone has a good Spartan rep. I gave up on them several years ago. Wouldn't return calls, etc. Their lack of service to me was a factor in not buying a Jetter from them.


I hear this a lot from plumbers all across the country when they call :whistling2:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My local Spartan rep, Pat Connel, is aces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

